# It seems Reggie has bad diarrhoea



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

*I'm extremely worried*

My budgie Reggie is moulting and he's become very lethargic. He's flying around fine, eating fine, drinking fine but he rarely talks, he is exhausted not just tired but exhausted. Not to mention his poops are funny and very watery it's extremely heartbreaking to see.

He won't touch egg food he hates it. I don't know what else to do and I'm so worried about him.

Please help. I'm desperate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jasmine, this doesn't sound like its a cause for concern as budgies can be quite tired during their moults. All I can suggest it keep offering egg food to Reggie- try it in different ways, with some treat that he likes maybe to get him curious. A budgie can't eat what isn't there.  

Other than that, although the moults are tough, Reggie will get through it and I don;t read anything in your post that is troubling in regards to moulting behaviour.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I agree with Therm. Nothing you've written seems cause for undue concern.
Molting is normal and all budgies go through it.

At least Reggie is not experiencing a "miserable molt" and you being desperately worried is just going to add to Reggie's stress level. 
Remember that budgies pick up on your emotions.

You can give him flax seed and/or put a bit of flax seed oil on his food.

Make sure you read the links below:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

If you are extremely worried and concerned, you can take Reggie to your Avian Vet for a check-up for your own peace of mind.*


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

:goodpost: Our budgie gets kind of tired, too. Molting can be pretty stressful.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

So it looks like Reggie has caught some bad diarrhoea. His poops have been extremely watery for the past 2 days and I'm currently waiting for some guardian angel to help him get better. I'll keep everyone updated in this thread. But this is how his poops look right now.

He's eating fine, drinking fine, chirping and acting like his normal self. It's just his poops being very off. I also think it may of been from the Johnson's Moultone Tonic I gave him so I won't be using that product ever again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* I've merged this thread with the other thread where you wrote you were concerned about Reggie's health. Please do not create multiple threads on the same topic.

You can make your own electrolyte solution to use until you receive the Guardian Angel.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

I'm not sure why you were giving him "tonic" to begin with but I'd definitely stop.

If you want a natural pro-biotic, use Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

If Reggie's poops continue to be that runny tomorrow then I'd schedule him for an Avian Vet appointment to ensure there is no underlying illness.*


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

It was recommended by my grandfather who has been working with birds since he was 14. He told me it would help during his moulting if he had some extra vitamins. The guardian angel will get here around 8AM tomorrow. So I'll give it to him straight away. 

Also his poops never happened like this before. It was only until I started giving him the tonic it began happening and I took him straight off it. 

I'm definitely going to contact the vet if it continues to be very watery and bad like they are. I'll keep you updated. 

Also mentioning my grandfather is very old fashioned when it comes to budgies and what he's learnt. He's 64 years old now. 

I apologise for multiple threads. 
I've also just give him some millet soaked in electrolyte solution and he's eating it. So hopefully it works well until the guardian angel comes


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Reggie is eating pellets, a healthy seed mix and vegetables, then he should have no need for extra vitamins. 

As mentioned before, you can give him extra flax seed or add a drop or two of flax seed oil to his food during his molts.

The ACV can be used regularly as it helps promote the good flora in a budgie's digestive tract.*


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much faery for the advice. I've given him the electrolytes tonight and tomorrow when the guardian angel comes I will use that. He's eating the millet soaked in electrolytes so hopefully this does the job 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome. 
You can keep us updated about his health condition in this thread.

Best wishes to little Reggie for a speedy recovery!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope darling Reggie gets well soon! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Some loose poop can be quite normal during a molt. If you haven't already, why don't you try the raw unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar. As a natural probiotic, it really does seem to work for minor digestive upsets. I mix using a ratio of 1 teaspoon per 8 oz and give it for several days. If Reggie continues to have diarrhea, then getting him a check up to see if anything is wrong will give you peace of mind.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope Reggie's droppings get back to normal and he's ok. I had to serve millet / pedialyte to Biz as well once when his droppings were off. ..... It's stressful when the birds don't seem ok.... but it's a good thing all these budgies have parronts that are paying attention ....


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay so giving Reggie the electrolytes last night worked so well. His poops have hardened a lot and his poops aren't as loose. I'll keep an eye on him  THANK YOU SO MUCH FAERY! Because of your advice my Reggie is well again!  :hug:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Glad to hear there is progress for the better!


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much Rene. I'll keep an eye on him just in case. It could be good today and back to watery tomorrow.  I think it might be the stress of his moult. My poor guy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

So taking Reggie to the vets. This morning his poop was yet again extremely funny and he's got his head over his shoulder constantly and also he's very quiet and lethargic. We have an appointment for 3:10PM so hopefully we get some answers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think that is very wise.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...rinary-manual-mycotic-diseases-pet-birds.html*


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

It's really upsetting me knowing he's ill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

I will do Therm.  I followed faery's advice if the runny poops carried on after two days I was contacting the vet and it has continued so I'm taking him today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good decision, the vet can test the droppings and see if any medicine is required. Sending good wishes for Reggie's recovery.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Such a good thing to do. Sad to hear he's not feeling well, but glad he lives in a home that will take him to the avian vet when he needs it. Hope he feels better soon, & good wishes.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Just got back from the vet. The vet checked him over. He's perfectly healthy. He's just got a mild stomach upset. He's a healthy weight in fact he's gained weight which is a good thing as his first birdie checkup he went too he was a little underweight.

They've put him on some Baytril Oral dose for a week to put into his water to help his stomach upset.

He was in such good behaviour! He didn't bite or try to fly away from the vet he was extremely well behaved. I'm so proud of him! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that the vet visit went well  I hope Reggie's upset stomach goes away soon!


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much starling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Great news . . .


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah it really is Bluebird  thanks for your concern  :hug:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Great to hear that Reggie is feeling better, he looks quite the punk rocker with those pinnies hee hee!


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

JRS said:


> Great to hear that Reggie is feeling better, he looks quite the punk rocker with those pinnies hee hee!


 Ahaha thank you so much JRS. Maybe he'll start his own budgie band! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jasmine,

I've very glad you took Reggie in to see the Avian Vet today to get a proper diagnosis for his problem :thumbsup:

Now that he has the medication, he should start showing some improvement in a couple of days.

Please keep us updated in this thread.

Best wishes to you and little Reggie.*


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Reggie has been taking his medication and I thought I'd take some pictures of him today. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm glad to see that Reggie's feeling better! Such a beautiful boy. Keep us posted.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

So Reggie has been on his medication 3 days now and I thought I'd show you how his poops are doing. They seem to be back to normal but I'm keeping him on the medication for the entire week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

That's good to hear, and see! 
Always important to give the medicine for the whole duration as prescribed


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes of course Rene  Thank you so much for the support btw on Reggie's sickness he appreciates it!  I hope everything with your budgies are okay also! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad Reggie is doing well.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you so much Therm. I hope your birdies are doing well too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Great news. Happy Holidays.... !


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you Bluebird. Merry Christmas to you and your birdies 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

